# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Carnival in Kingston...any info?

## Babalew

I  want to attend the parade this year and need to know the parade route.  i need to rent an apartment  within walking  distance.  anyone wiith  any info?    i've  been to the jamaicabacchanal.com   site but am having difficulty reading their map.

----------


## Rob

> I  want to attend the parade this year and need to know the parade route.  i need to rent an apartment  within walking  distance.  anyone wiith  any info?    i've  been to the jamaicabacchanal.com   site but am having difficulty reading their map.


I think the official Jamaica Bacchanal website could have been optimized better for a cellphone, but when reading it on a full screen computer, you can make out all the road names, arrowed turns, and circles along both routes. Since that is the official site, I am not sure what else to tell you. Maybe email them and ask for a higher resolution graphic?

----------

